# MS Access form #Name error



## keithchiv (Aug 27, 2010)

I have used a long and complex calculation in a form involving a number of fields to calculate the value of another field. The exact same calculation and field names works perfectly on another form, but not on this one. (Similar, even greater, length calculations with different fields work perfectly on this form). It returns #Name error unless I give the field a fixed value. i.e. as soon as I start using one of the field names in the form, it gives the #Name error. Please help, .....going bald!!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

keithchiv, welcome to the Forum.
The #Name error usually occurs because you have used a name for a field that is not in the Form's Record Source & Field List or is not one of the unbound text fields added later.
So you need to carefully check the spellings of the field names and also check that they match those in the Field List.


----------



## keithchiv (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes. Thanks for that which I knew and had already done. I think perhaps Access didn't identify the fields I used. I had used "cut and paste" in this calculation which had worked perfectly elsewhere in this and other forms. But for some reason, it did not on this calculated field. When I typed in the exact same formula using the "Expression builder" it worked fine. Only 2 weeks of intermittent trying to get that result!! Problem now solved.


----------

